# Warranty problems



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi Swift
Just posting here to get your attention to a PM I've just sent you. We are in a difficult predicament getting some work done under the warranty and have some problems with getting customer services to understand. Hope you can help
Thanks
Steph and John


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Steph & John,
Unfortunately I cannot see a PM from you in our Inbox, would you please email me your details and I will pick this up,
Thanks
Andy

[email protected]


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks Andy. Have emailed you
Steph


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

What excellent service! Well done Swift, Well done Andy, and if proof was ever needed.what a great site motorhome facts is!

Eddie


----------



## kc10 (Jan 28, 2010)

Eddie 

Steph and John wrote 

Hi Swift 
Just posting here to get your attention to a PM I've just sent you. We are in a difficult predicament getting some work done under the warranty and have some problems with getting customer services to understand. Hope you can help 
Thanks 
Steph and John 

If Swift service was excellent S&J wouldn't have to rely on MHF to get their warranty work completed. Also, given that Swift promised on MHF to remove a condtion in their waranty several months ago but haven't I would dispute your claim. I would reserve judgement until S&J have updated this topic.

On the MHF claim, no one would dispute that. 

Keith


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Swift have always given us excellent service in the past and I have no reason to doubt that this will continue.
I only posted on this site to ensure I got quickly to the right person to sort out the problem.
In the past they sent us a fixing kit free of charge to Italy so can only praise them.
I don't want this to turn in to a 'get Swift' fest!


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

They changed their warranty there and then by announcing it publicly here. They do not need to issue new documents as well, they would be sensible to use up their supply of old ones before printing new ones and updating then.

No company issues new documents each time a small change is made. That would be silly, Alan.


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

kc10 said:


> Eddie
> 
> Steph and John wrote
> 
> ...


Keith

The OP was letting Swift know about a difficulty with warranty work through a dealer. Hence my comment well done Swift for picking up on the request so quickly so I maintain my comments were quite correct.

Often on this forum, people want to jump up and down on Swift when positive things are said about them.

It seems often however, that some are unfair in doing this, and often, are doing so for their own agenda.

I think it quiet correct and decent to commend Swift when they are spot on in their response, as in this case.

Eddie

Eddie


----------



## kc10 (Jan 28, 2010)

Steph 

Glad you’ve had good service, it’s refreshing to hear. How long have you been trying to get things sorted? If you’ve had good service why did you need to speed it up? No one has turned it into a ‘get Swift’ fest but maybe you should have considered how strongly some people feel about Swift on this site before you posted your note if it was unnecessary. Andy Spacey's email address is on several posts and easy to find. 

Earnieboy

I didn’t ask for new documents to be issued regarding the warranty update. I do however expect that the warranty available on-line should be up-to-date and accurate and according to another topic and link it’s not. 

Eddie

It becoming clear now that this whole topic is redundant. 

Keith

End.


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

To the rest of us it ended after the fourth post :lol: 

Eddie


----------



## kc10 (Jan 28, 2010)

About the same amount of time that alarm you sold me lasted :lol:


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

Nope! Lifetime warranty with Strikeback, you'll be confused with the cheap copy that you bought  

Eddie


----------



## kc10 (Jan 28, 2010)

No confusion on my part. Check your books! Fitted around Sep 20th 2008. It's a Strikeback T you'll know what kind of 'van I have. :lol: 

Keith


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

Seriously do you have a problem? I have checked our records and we have not had any contact from you since the day that you collected the van from the dealer and popped into us for the handover.

Give me a call, or pm me if you need assistance

Eddie

is it snowing up there yet? I have just seen the weather forecast!


----------



## kc10 (Jan 28, 2010)

Hullo Eddie

Thanks for the note and the offer. No contact was due to being abroad for a year. It's not showing up here, in Shropshire.

Cheers 

Keith 

:lol:


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Great thanks to Andy and Alison at Swift and Robert at Discover Leisure at Chorley.

They've really gone out of their way to help us with some waranty issues.

Thanks again - amazing serice


----------

